
Uber can tell whether you are drunk by the way you hold your phone - rrauenza
https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-tell-drunk-way-hold-103219165.html
======
tedmiston
I wonder if they'd take this as an opportunity to apply extra surge pricing?

~~~
rrauenza
I was wondering if it is going to accidentally discriminate against people
with disabilities whose phone coordination isn't within the "normal" mean.

